# Miserable...



## soccermom13 (Jun 10, 2013)

hello all, I am new to this forum and for that matter any forum. I want to share my story and get some advice from others who are in or have been in this situation.

About a year ago my husband and I were having relationship issues that compounded into parenting issues. To make a very long story short I left. I packed up everything including our only child and got my own place and told him I wanted a divorce. A few weeks went by and I realized that I didn't want a divorce I just wanted his attention. Well, it didn't work. I am sorry to say six months later HE filed divorce. I have done everything from begging, pleading, guilt trips, using our daughter, dating, all to no end. He is currently with another woman that he has been with off and on almost this entire year. He says that he has fallen for her and would regret it for the rest of his life if he walked away from her. I am so miserable thinking in one month we will be divorced and he will start his life over with this other woman. This coming week we are having a combination graduation party for our daughter. We have been civil to one another and I have been trying to remain calm. Its been very very difficult. I recently came across a website on how to win your ex back. Basically, it tells me to let go, allow the divorce, give him space, be happy, show I am happy to him, and basically do things to show him the person he fell in love with to begin with. I am so confused, so sad. I have begun to hear about him bringing the girlfriend around mutual friends, she is always at his house. She has four children and from what I hear is letting him be her priority over her children. Its not really about her personally, its about the fact that his wife (or soon to be ex) and daughter are suffering watching him move on. I want him back, I am following what the website says to do. But I feel like too much time may have passed. I feel like all the wrong things I did in the past year have already ruined it for me. Please pleas anyone give me some advice on what I should do. Is it time to cut my losses, do I keep at it in the right ways, do I let the divorce happen and hope reconcilation is down the road? I have reached my limit. I want to be happy, and I want my husband back.


----------



## Acoa (Sep 21, 2012)

Do this.... The 180

Either he will notice the change and be attracted, but if it doesn't, it will help you move on.

Good luck.


----------



## soccermom13 (Jun 10, 2013)

thanks Acoa...


----------

